# Manfred Sax Bassoon



## arpeggio

A few years ago I purchased a CD of Manfred Sax (What a name for a bassooninst) performing the Danzi _Bassoon Concert in F Major_ and the Devienne _Bassoon Concerto in B Flat Major_. He is a fantastic bassooninst but I can not find anything about him. Does anybody know anything about Mr. Sax


----------



## Lunasong

Manfred Sax was principal bassoon of the Tonhalle Orchestra of Zurich (c. 1992) Source: IDRS
Born in in München, Bayern, Germany Source: random liner note (no dates)

He is credited with being the teacher at the Zurich Conservatory of a lot of current bassoonists.

Amazing lack of information, except for his discography.


----------



## arpeggio

Lunasong said:


> Manfred Sax was principal bassoon of the Tonhalle Orchestra of Zurich (c. 1992) Source: IDRS
> Born in in München, Bayern, Germany Source: random liner note (no dates)
> 
> He is credited with being the teacher at the Zurich Conservatory of a lot of current bassoonists.
> 
> Amazing lack of information, except for his discography.


Thanks for the info.


----------

